# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Operazioni Esenti art. 15

## fufu72

Buongiorno a tutti e complimenti per il forum, sempre utile e prezioso anche per chi come me è alle "prime armi". 
Vorrei alcuni chiarimenti sull'art. 15 (operazioni esenti Iva).
So che esiste la facoltà di emettere o meno la fattura per le operazioni in oggetto.
Voi cosa mi consigliate? 
E' sufficiente inviare una Nota spese?
Quando incasso le spese come devo registrarle in contabilità? 
Grazie in anticipo a coloro che potranno aiutarmi.  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

Cominciamo dal fatto che le spese ex art. 15 sono ESCLUSE, e non ESENTI. 
Detto questo, per le operazioni escluse da Iva non c'è obbligo di emettere fattura, bastando una nota contabile (o nota spese). 
In contabilità, le spese rimborsate vanno registrate con un conto chiamato "rimborso spese documentate". 
ciao     

> Buongiorno a tutti e complimenti per il forum, sempre utile e prezioso anche per chi come me è alle "prime armi". 
> Vorrei alcuni chiarimenti sull'art. 15 (operazioni esenti Iva).
> So che esiste la facoltà di emettere o meno la fattura per le operazioni in oggetto.
> Voi cosa mi consigliate? 
> E' sufficiente inviare una Nota spese?
> Quando incasso le spese come devo registrarle in contabilità? 
> Grazie in anticipo a coloro che potranno aiutarmi.

----------


## fufu72

Scusa per la gaffe, le esenti sono art. 10....è la dimostrazione che sono alle prime armi  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  
Grazie per la puntuale risposta.
ciao    

> Cominciamo dal fatto che le spese ex art. 15 sono ESCLUSE, e non ESENTI. 
> Detto questo, per le operazioni escluse da Iva non c'è obbligo di emettere fattura, bastando una nota contabile (o nota spese). 
> In contabilità, le spese rimborsate vanno registrate con un conto chiamato "rimborso spese documentate". 
> ciao

----------


## Contabile

Per fufu72 
Visto che dici di essere alle prime armi e se sei nel circondario di Messina leggi questo 
Se lavori in uno studio fallo presente a chi lo gestisce. 
Buon lavoro e auguri

----------


## fufu72

purtoppo non riesco a leggere il link....non ho i privilegi! 
Lo studio e chi lo gestisce sono già a conoscenza della sistuazione! 
Sto cercando di imparare e fare del mio meglio. :Smile:     

> Per fufu72 
> Visto che dici di essere alle prime armi e se sei nel circondario di Messina leggi questo 
> Se lavori in uno studio fallo presente a chi lo gestisce. 
> Buon lavoro e auguri

----------


## danilo sciuto

A prescindere da tutto, di dove sei ?   

> purtoppo non riesco a leggere il link....non ho i privilegi! 
> Lo studio e chi lo gestisce sono già a conoscenza della sistuazione! 
> Sto cercando di imparare e fare del mio meglio.

----------


## fufu72

> A prescindere da tutto, di dove sei ?

  sono Pugliese d'origine ma lavoro a Milano!

----------


## Fabrizio Gritta

> sono Pugliese d'origine ma lavoro a Milano!

  Che programma utilizzi?

----------


## fufu72

> Che programma utilizzi?

  uso un programma che si chiama passepartout di Mexal.... secondo me non è il massimo per tenere la contabilità di un notaio.

----------


## nic

> uso un programma che si chiama passepartout di Mexal.... secondo me non è il massimo per tenere la contabilità di un notaio.

  Nel programma passepartout mexal, devi caricare il professionista come tale non come impresa. Avrai sicuramente l'assistenza (in questi casi una buona assitenza è meglio di un ottimo programma, ma valla ad indovinare....) in mexal professionisti c'è la voce "parcellazione studio" per i professionisti che se è gestita a modo ti fa tutte le registrazioni del caso in automatico (anche delle spese documentate escluse art.15). Ovviamente devi inserire le voci di fatturazione con dei codici precisi, c'è un pò da lavorarci!!!. 
Da coloro i quali ti fanno l'assistenza fatti dare il manuale del programma di contabilità. Lì troverai tutto. Altrimenti spiega loro cosa come deve funzionare il programma e loro sicuramente sapranno metterlo a punto. Saluti

----------


## fufu72

> Nel programma passepartout mexal, devi caricare il professionista come tale non come impresa. Avrai sicuramente l'assistenza (in questi casi una buona assitenza è meglio di un ottimo programma, ma valla ad indovinare....) in mexal professionisti c'è la voce "parcellazione studio" per i professionisti che se è gestita a modo ti fa tutte le registrazioni del caso in automatico (anche delle spese documentate escluse art.15). Ovviamente devi inserire le voci di fatturazione con dei codici precisi, c'è un pò da lavorarci!!!. 
> Da coloro i quali ti fanno l'assistenza fatti dare il manuale del programma di contabilità. Lì troverai tutto. Altrimenti spiega loro cosa come deve funzionare il programma e loro sicuramente sapranno metterlo a punto. Saluti

  
La voce "parcellazione studio" non c'è nel mio programma. In ogni caso ho chiseto il manuale, arriverà domani. 
Grazie!

----------

